

Microsoft Has Hired People To Make Positive Comments About Xbox One On Reddit? - uladzislau
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-positive-reddit-comments-2013-6

======
Mythrl
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
Toshio
It strikes me as intellectual laziness to dismiss a story out of hand because
someone you don't know (Betteridge) has pontificated about headlines at some
point.

Look at microsoft's massive track record for doing this, Google the keywords
"evangelism is war" and form your own opinion.

~~~
thedrbrian
Ok what if we dismiss this story because its on business insider?

------
vultatio
This is retarded. An 'RM' campaign as they call it, the way they are doing it,
would be worthless on Reddit. It's a website made up of millions of users.
/r/gaming has 3,244,936 subscribers as of writing this. A few guys sitting in
a room down voting stuff, like the anonymous source claims to have seen, would
be like a few guys standing in a river trying to form a damn.

And the people at Microsoft aren't utterly stupid. Why would they hire such an
amateur PR firm that was so flippant with campaigns to manipulate other
websites.

This entire article is laughably ridiculous.

~~~
SmokyBorbon
Worked for Obama.

~~~
vultatio
I'm not saying an RM campaign is ridiculous, I'm quite sure they, like most
big companies are doing one. I'm just also quite sure that the guy this
article is using as a source is completely full of shit.

------
1010011010
Microsoft remains pathetic, and evil. On a positive note, it looks like
they're heading down.

------
dromidas
Lol... so some random contractor was on campus and saw someone browsing reddit
upvoting/downvoting. I'm sure Linux guys are doing the same thing Pro-Linux
and Anti-Windows but the difference is nobody is lurking in their backyard
spying saying 'Some neckbeard is being open-sourced to make positive comments
about Linux on reddit!'.

It's just some random guy on reddit at work who happens to drink the Microsoft
koolaid.

------
DevKoala
The idea that these people work inside the Microsoft campus is hilarious.

------
Toshio
Given microsoft's track record, I wouldn't put it past them. To microsoft,
evangelism is war waged aggressively. If microsoft's scroogled campaign makes
no sense to you, it's understandable why you would be puzzled by this.

